# Free Scottish Psalm-Singing MP3s



## Connor Q (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi everyone, so this is a shameless plug. 

I have a SoundCloud page where I post recordings of psalm-singing. Mostly from Scotland and most of them I recorded myself but there are some others. There are currently 30+ recordings and they can all be downloaded for free or you can listen online (some of the best ones are on the latter pages): www.soundcloud.com/connorq


Enjoy


----------



## Craig.Scott (Apr 21, 2012)

That is some plug!

Good work Connor. I enjoy listening to them.







In Christ


----------



## J. Dean (Apr 21, 2012)

Those are beautiful.


----------



## Rufus (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks Connor, I'll be putting some on my iPod.


----------



## Sviata Nich (Apr 21, 2012)

There great!


----------



## sevenzedek (Apr 21, 2012)

Bless God for all the tastes of heaven he mercifully grants us. Thanks, Conner.


----------



## jandrusk (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks, Connor. These are truely a blessing.


----------



## Reformed Irish Man (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks Connor.


----------

